# Official Fursuit Help Thread (For those looking to make or looking to buy)



## Gavrill (May 10, 2009)

After noticing some of the same questions being asked over and over here, I decided to make this little reference thread for those wishing to build or purchase a suit.

So here are the subjects often covered: 
Tutorials
Materials
Fursuit Makers (If you want yourself up there as a maker you need to have_ examples_ first, the link to the site needs to have examples of your work. Otherwise it is not being put up.)


*Tutorials/general help:
*Fursuit LJ community. From making to selling.
Fursuit making wiki.
Many good tutorials here.

*Materials:
*Great quality fabric.
More fur
Taxidermy jawsets/eyes
Plastic claws.
Foam
Leather

*Makers: *
Lacy, great toon suits
Lion of the Sun. Beautiful, but expensive. Has night vision, sonic hearing, electronics, etc.
Mixed Candy. Excellent stuff, including a breathable "own eyes" mask
Beetlecat, excellent realistic suits
Beastcub, great suits, lots of interesting ad-ons to make suiting easier
Trpdwarf's suits. Great tails, i might add :V
Don't hug cacti. Sage advice and great toon suits.
Azurecoyote. Colorful suits :3
Bladespark costumes, great work at reasonable prices.
Prefur. Nice suits!
http://b3mascots.com/
http://www.anthrowear.com/apps/webstore

*If you have anything to add, either PM me or post here with your link and category it goes in.*


----------



## Corto (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Pinned. If someone has anything to add, either Shen or myself can edit the original post to include more info.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

http:www.stubtailstudios.webs.com <---mine but I don't sell suits...just tails


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



shebawolf145 said:


> http:www.stubtailstudios.webs.com <---mine but I don't sell suits...just tails


Added!


----------



## Honey (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Im making fursuits and selling as well 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/huskymoocreations


----------



## RoseHexwit (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I have a fursuiting website, too. The link's in my signature, but here it is anyway. I sell ears, tails, and both types of paws (pretty much anything but bodysuits and heads).

http://furfectpitstudio.webs.com


----------



## Paws (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I make suits as well ^.^ http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pawsproductions/


----------



## Aysling SilverFox (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

www.plushfurs.com

Stunning quality on all of the materials. Includes liners and patterned furs, as well!


----------



## Bir (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I have a tutorial on my profile page. ^^


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Deleted a bunch of replies. The main forum is for questions our doubts, and private messages are a fine way of thanking the OP. Keep the replies only to links that should be added to the list please.


----------



## Bir (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



Corto said:


> Deleted a bunch of replies. The main forum is for questions our doubts, and private messages are a fine way of thanking the OP. Keep the replies only to links that should be added to the list please.



I'm not quite sure how to post a link, but I sure as heck told them where to find it. : /

*prods the paw*


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Sorry, got caught in the shitstorm. Undeleted it.


----------



## Ives The Raccoon (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I recommend Kilcodo Costumes.  You can't get a full suit yet, but around summer this year you should be able to.
http://www.kilcodocostumes.com/


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I'll call you in... oh say.... 10 years.


----------



## Bir (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

May I be added as a "maker?" 

Tail maker, that is.

I don't have my own website, but here's a link to my shop: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61019

Maybe have it say something with "Realistic" in it?


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Mendel's is another site that sells some nice fur.
Short fur: http://www.mendels.com/fur1.shtml
Long fur: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I'm just curious on what kind of foam do you use for fursuits?


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> I'm just curious on what kind of foam do you use for fursuits?



You can use any kind of upholstery foam like this: http://www.the-upholsterer.co.uk/images/foam.gif

I, personally, usually just buy a small roll from a craft store, like Hobby Lobby.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

I was wondering what material is used to make antlers and how they are attached.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



Molly said:


> Added!


 Unadded.

This is a suit and suiter forum. It's for fur-suit and tail related stuff. Until the person actually gets reference pictures up of actual work they don't need to be up there as a "Maker".
Further more if any of you want your sites up there, it helps to actually have examples of your stuff first. Few people are going to commission someone who has nothing to show of the offer to make things like suits and tails.

Most people start out making their own and getting up there so they have examples before the advertise the offer to make for others.


KarabinerCoyote said:


> I was wondering what material is used to  make antlers and how they are attached.


 Some people make them out of resin/cast resin. Some people make them out of clay. I've even heard of people trying things like fleece, or vinyl.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

Add Joecifur. B3Mascots. Amazing work, incredible customer service and satisfaction! =D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



VitaiSlade said:


> Add Joecifur. B3Mascots. Amazing work,  incredible customer service and satisfaction! =D


Links to their sites please?


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*



Trpdwarf said:


> Links to their sites please?


 
http://b3mascots.com/


----------



## Freedoh (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Official Fursuit Help Thread*

i'm desperately wanting a fur suit but I don't have much money.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 8, 2010)

I am a maker.
I will update with a site later.

For now, can you just link with my commission thread in the signature?
Mechwolf Costumes is how you can list it.  :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 8, 2010)

This has probably been asked before, but...

Using the OP's suggested websites, how much would the materials for a custom fursuit go for?


----------



## Bad-demona (Jul 13, 2010)

I wanted to know if I could order a jaw set from a taxidermy site and then build a fursuit head around it. 

Also, would I want sheets or blocks of foam for the head?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 13, 2010)

Bad-demona said:


> I wanted to know if I could order a jaw set from a taxidermy site and then build a fursuit head around it.



You can, but to make it fit correctly in the head, you'll have to trim some of the access plastic off. 




> Also, would I want sheets or blocks of foam for the head?




I'd say sheets...maybe because it is easier to get depending where you are. A decent sheet of foam costs around 10-20 dollars.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, This was a big help o-o


----------



## Jpupbob (Aug 3, 2010)

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuitauctions/

http://community.livejournal.com/fursuit/

Two best places to go for buying fursuits (first link) and making them (second link)


----------



## Foxxpaw (Aug 19, 2010)

*whistles* Quite a list...Have some to add to materials by the way, assuming they're not already listed...

Faux Fur:
Fabric.com
 Distinctive Fabric
 Plush Furs
 Mendels
 SY Fabrics
 CRs Crafts
 Spandex House
 Vogue
 PreFurs/Tissavel (Pricing is insane but so is quality.)

Foam:
Foam N' More
 DIY Upholstery - Also carries a few fabrics, check out the leather here.
Florida Foam and Upholstery - 

Casting products: (For anyone who does their own claws/teeth/eyes/etc...)
Tap Plastics
Alumilite

  Misc:
Chinchster Inc - REAL fur and pelts. also has cast parts and crafting supplies. Beads, feathers, antlers/horns... ton of stuff. For cast products, look under the "Realistic" section.


----------



## Foxxpaw (Aug 19, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> This has probably been asked before, but...
> 
> Using the OP's suggested websites, how much would the materials for a custom fursuit go for?


 Double post:...

supplies will run up about $300-$400 for a full suit, depending on what you're putting in it and how much fur and the like you'll need. I personally can't find the furs I need on just one or two sites half the time.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 21, 2010)

well i know where to check when i get ready to make my own suit!


----------



## Rika (Sep 7, 2010)

I make suits:


http://patchworkpup.webs.com/


----------



## Penumbra Noct (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone make feline paws with retractable claws or have seen them before?  Theoretically it should be possible, however complex.


----------



## Twili (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm gonna be making a partial fursuit, and I'm confused of what EXACTLY I'm suppose to buy.
I know the fur and all, but I'm confused of what kind of foam. Do I get the flat rolled up foam thats blue??  Also for casting, I'll be making my own eyes, claws, and likely nose, so um, what do I get for each of these?


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Dec 9, 2010)

I was wondering about sew fur on a glove as opposed to sewing the fur directly together. People dod it both ways in the tutorials on Youtube. Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 9, 2010)

look up beetlecat twili. She has casting information on a page somewhere. I would go with the 1/2 inch green foam. Its easy to work with and cheep.


----------



## Jesie (Dec 9, 2010)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I was wondering about sew fur on a glove as opposed to sewing the fur directly together. People dod it both ways in the tutorials on Youtube. Does anyone have any thoughts on the subject?



No glue. Glue bad. Bad fox.
*Hit with newspaper*

The only time glue ok in costumeing is on hard things, like in your case the nails. But even still to be frank, you should try and find some way to sew them in anyways.
Personal experience has shown me glued on claws fall off.

And never glue seam. We've had this conversation before...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 10, 2010)

Hahahaha 

 "No glue. Glue bad. Bad fox.
*Hit with newspaper*"

The angry gator is right- glue is bad. It will heat up and start to melt then slide around causing misshapen appearances. Glue should only be used in emergencies. Cloth does not like glue. You could sew your paws onto some pleather gloves. they will fit your hand better and if you don't want to make paw pads all you would have to do is pad the inside of the glove and just cut out the fur so that the pleather padded glove will show through.


----------



## Chesh (Jan 24, 2011)

Question is for suit makers. Do you find it offensive for somone to contact you and ask if you are able to incorporate some traits and touches another suit creator uses?

Like the following:
Eye design
Fiber-optic whiskers
Muzzle style?

I just ask because there is a creator whom I just adore and I am 90% sure that's who I want to commission. I love the quality in the body of their suits. I love the fact that they hand sew alot of markings vs air brushing. I love how the look of their design digited grade (sp?) legs come out in each suit they create. Their tails are awesome esthetically. I also love the fact that the suit maker is more willing to work with the commissioner vs just "this is what we do/offer, and choose from that" sort of business. I also have more confidence in the suit  maker if I were to give them some room with artistic freedom. 

On the other hand, I like but am not in love with the style of the muzzles they have on their heads. I mean would it be offensive to want to commission somone and then link to somone elses work and reply "I want something similar to this style" ? Also as a suit creator, are you or do you feel many creators are opposed to hybrids?


----------



## Fay V (Jan 24, 2011)

personally I think it depends on how it's worded and how different the style is. 
I would be very offended if someone said "I want it to look like this person's style" I've had people do that with my art and it's just...really frustrating. It's just insulting, like they expect you to be the poor man's version of said artist. 
That being said it's a different matter if you have something specific that you want. I don't know the artist but say they make the muzzle too long, so you ask them to make the muzzle a bit shorter, you can sketch together to get it right. 
if it really bothers you that much, buy a head from someone that has the style you want. 

I've never seen a maker that wasn't okay with a hybrid. they can be very fun for makers due to figuring out the anatomy and such.


----------



## coyote-walker (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone know of any tutorials for making fursuit hair? Like if you characted has long bangs on her head? I've found a few, but none that show  the step-by-step. -.-


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2011)

Penumbra Noct said:


> Does anyone make feline paws with retractable claws or have seen them before? Theoretically it should be possible, however complex.



Man, that would be so awsomely epic.  Please, if anyone makes those/knows anyone that makes those PLEASE say!


----------



## NixWolf (Feb 11, 2011)

I really am looking for a fur suit but I have no money and I need a job


----------



## Stakie (Feb 21, 2011)

I was looking for ventilation systems but I can't seem to find anything. I was hoping for a link to something helpful. Anyone know of a place that offers that type of thing for AT THE LEAST masks. 

Thank you very much in advance. <3


----------



## Jeter (Mar 7, 2011)

Head and feet questions:

1-is there a tutuorial anywhere about making a balaclava based head with a moveable jaw? (rank newbie here, so I don't know if this is even possible)

and

2-what type of shoe is best to use as a base for plantigrade (flat) footpaws?

Thanks for any/all replies!


----------



## Lasolimu (Mar 28, 2011)

Azure Coyote is now under a different address, it is now madefuryou.com


----------



## Thunder-howl (Apr 8, 2011)

deffo need some eyes


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 31, 2011)

Just a friendly reminder, if you want your name put up under fur-suit list you must first have examples to show you 1: actually know what you are doing and make suits, and 2: make a simple request to be added.


----------



## Silent_Eliminator (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know if I am the only liking those fursuit makers, (well if they still actually make fursuits because right now they're closed for commisions...)

Anyways :
luskwood              luskwood.org
Tiggyworkz           tiggyworkz.floof.org
mixedCandy    www.mixedcandy.com


----------



## Deo (Jun 10, 2011)

Luskwood doesn't do fursuit commissions anymore kiddo, sorry.


----------



## Jock (Jul 2, 2011)

Could somebody help me out with some commissioning/reference/concept artwork? 
PM me if you can help me out.
Thanks


----------



## WingDog (Jul 3, 2011)

So, Over the month of July I shall be making a suit, but I need to know what is the cheaper/easier route to go? So far the cost of a foam base is going to be almost $70 I missed the sale Jo ann fabric was doing on materials....damn work, could have gotten 50% off.

But the mesh, almost seems the way to go. But it seems like it is more difficult? Just with furring it. the base looks rather easy to make. Or should I go for the balaclava base? that also looks a bit easier but seems like it gets hotter faster?

Anyone that could give me any advice/opinions on which method is better, give me some pros and cons I am not seeing. It would be greatly appreciated. Feel free to send it in a PM, Don't know how often I will be back here to check for answers.


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 30, 2011)

Clockwork Creature makes really good, ultra-realistic fursuits. They do cost a pretty penny, but they're apparently incredibly well made.
http://www.clockworkcreature.com/gallery/ Gallery
http://www.clockworkcreature.com/ Home page


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with this thread very well, oops. If someone would like to volunteer to make another one, I'll request this one to be closed (because I forgot I made a thread gaiz)


----------



## Clockwise (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure if anyone would mind, but I'd be fine taking over with your okay.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Clockwise said:


> Not sure if anyone would mind, but I'd be fine taking over with your okay.



Yeah, sure! I'll just notify the mods. You may have to make a new thread since you can't edit my original post. That okay?


----------



## Clockwise (Aug 22, 2011)

Sure, thing. I'll copy basically what you alrady have and add what was put in the comments.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks a bunch. <3 

I'll go ahead and request this be closed then. :3


----------



## Takun (Aug 22, 2011)

Closed per request.


----------

